# derialment on new area



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

*derailment on new area*

i filled in the downhill section with foam and painted - added sand/rocks - really looks cool! i learned the "great stuff" works good, but looks much better when mold-a-scene plaster is added to the foam. the track was slightly raised in one area and the train just fell over - it is now fixed and runs great! also a pic of my tower with a guy waving in it. and my new f100 pick up.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

It looks like your hoppers needed the assistance of Reckers' wrecker


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

:laugh:


----------

